# stupidly easy



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

In an hour


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Any shoreline that has rocks or broken concrete chunks ( underneath any bridge holds concrete debris structure) will put flounder in your ice chest........if u see a mud cloud or a swirl at the top of the water..well,more than likely its a flounder, so work that area over ***TWICE***....(just a hook and a Gulp swimming mullet..)*"yes, weightless "*............1st workover= retrieve slow with rod tip twitches without leting it touch bottom
2nd workover= retrieve with rod tip pops every seconds "let it hit the bottom and lay there for 2 seconds them pop it again.........,.some days they are lazy and will only strike it if presented directly in front of them


----------

